

CVE-2014-0196 Linux  - ushi
https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2014-0196

======
0x0
Published at least since May 5th: [http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2014/05/05/6](http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2014/05/05/6)

Debian patch status [https://security-
tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2014-0196](https://security-
tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2014-0196) and advisory [https://security-
tracker.debian.org/tracker/DSA-2926-1](https://security-
tracker.debian.org/tracker/DSA-2926-1)

